# Der fünfzehntausendste Blog



## Patiekrice (26. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

 

einige von euch erinnern sich vielleicht noch an die zahlreichen Blogs, die ich bis zur Einstampfung der Community-Seite hier auf buffed regelmäßig gepostet habe. Die ganz alten Hasen an euch erinnern sich auch noch an die ganz alten Dinger von vor vielen Jahren, die ich in einem Anflug von Zerstörungswahn alle gelöscht habe. Das bereue ich bis heute und auch die Tatsache, dass mein jugendliches Ich damals einige Angebote bezüglich des Schreibens für den ein oder anderen potenziellen Arbeitgeber nicht angenommen hat..

 

*ABER GENUG DAVON!*

 

Ich habe wieder einen Blog gestartet und möchte diesen tatsächlich (mal wieder) aktiv pflegen und dort posten. Mein letzter Post befasst sich mit meiner Reaktivierung meines WoW-Accounts. Zum lesen hier klicken. Mir ist bewusst, dass extern Blogs posten einfach nicht das Selbe wie damals hier bei buffed ist - aber dennoch versuche ich es 

 

Neben meinem üblichem Blabla werde ich auch Krieger-Guides, Musikanregungen und tolle Kochrezepte posten. (Ich arbeite derzeit an einem Kochbuch, welches ich in den nächsten zwei Jahren herausbringen möchte, aber das nur mal am Rande)

 

Danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit <3

 

Liebe Grüße

Laura / Patie


----------



## bkeleanor (26. April 2016)

Vielleicht ein bisschen Farbe wär nicht schlecht auf der Seite.


----------



## Patiekrice (26. April 2016)

Nein.

 

Aber danke  Habe bewusst ein dunkles Layout gewählt.


----------



## Xarran (27. April 2016)

Ja, bloggen ist schon was Feines. Ich habe davon sogar gleich zwei, wobei der letzte Blog noch relativ jung ist 

Ein Post zur WoW- Reaktivierung würde bei mir aber auch passen.....wait....I'll do it! 

 

Viel Spaß und Erfolg!


----------



## spectrumizer (27. April 2016)

Pfff, Zwerge.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. April 2016)

Hatte damals auch versucht hier zu Bloggen, als ich mit WoW aufgehört habe. Machte eigentlich recht viel Spaß, nur hatte ich damals nur 2 Blogeinträge gemacht. 

 

Ahjo, nett gemacht Patie (:


----------



## Patiekrice (28. April 2016)

Danke ^-^


----------



## Veshrae (28. April 2016)

Ich kam, sah Wordpress und ging wieder.

 

Aber du machst dat schon! (: (:


----------



## Patiekrice (28. April 2016)

Aye - wieso kein Wordpress-Fan, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Aun (28. April 2016)

warscheinlich hipster oder mainstream opfer ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (28. April 2016)

Wordpress ist Mainstream.


----------



## Aun (28. April 2016)

sag ich doch


----------



## Veshrae (29. April 2016)

Aye - wieso kein Wordpress-Fan, wenn ich fragen darf? 

 

Weil Wordpress so kacke ist ):

So oft damit gearbeitet, war immer eine Qual.

 

 

Und Aun, bin kein Hipster. Ich war vorher schon in!


----------



## spectrumizer (29. April 2016)

Weil Wordpress so kacke ist ):
So oft damit gearbeitet, war immer eine Qual.


Wieso ist WordPress "kacke"? Ich arbeite auch regelmäßig damit (nutzen es als CMS für Endkunden) und muss sagen, dass es von den existierenden anderen Blogs / CMS (Typo3, Joomla!, Drupal, ...) mit das angenehmste ist.
Ist ein gutes Mittelmaß zwischen Simplizität und Komplexität, was für kleine / mittlere Webseiten optimal ist.


----------



## Raidenger (29. April 2016)

Wieso ist WordPress "kacke"? Ich arbeite auch regelmäßig damit (nutzen es als CMS für Endkunden) und muss sagen, dass es von den existierenden anderen Blogs / CMS (Typo3, Joomla!, Drupal, ...) mit das angenehmste ist.
Ist ein gutes Mittelmaß zwischen Simplizität und Komplexität, was für kleine / mittlere Webseiten optimal ist.

 

Ich kann dir nur zustimmen.

 

Habe auch mehrere Installation laufen.

 

Nutze WP als Blog, Knowledge Base, Podcast Publishing, FAQ System.

 

Einfacher geht es nicht.

 

Gruß,

Raiden


----------



## Veshrae (29. April 2016)

Doch geht wirlich einfacher :S

getkirby.com z.B.

 

Wenn man sieht wieviele Sicherheitslücken Wordpress im Gegensatz zu anderen hat wirds mir immer schlecht :S

Aber jeder hat andere Vorlieben.

 

Ich mag z.B. türkis als Farbe!


----------



## Patiekrice (29. April 2016)

Wenn man sieht wieviele Sicherheitslücken Wordpress im Gegensatz zu anderen hat wirds mir immer schlecht :S

 

Habe ich auch schon gehört und für große, seriöse Sachen würde ich sicherlich auch etwas anderes nutzen.

 

 

Zu dem Hipster-Scheiss: Ich finde Club Matte schmeckt wie man sich den Geschmack von abgestandenem Bongwasser vorstellt und ich war noch nie in Berlin. Die Nutzung von Wordpress alleine genügt da leider nicht, um das auszugleichen :>


----------



## ZAM (29. April 2016)

Wordpress ist für Anwender mehr als ausreichend und vollkommen ok - so lange man es nicht mit Plugins zuballert!

 

"Wordpress hat ganz viele tolle Plugins" steht auf Seite 1 des Handbuches für die Erstellung von Botnetzen.


----------



## spectrumizer (29. April 2016)

Doch geht wirlich einfacher :S
getkirby.com z.B.


Sieht interessant aus. Schau ich mir an. 

Wenn man sieht wieviele Sicherheitslücken Wordpress im Gegensatz zu anderen hat wirds mir immer schlecht :S


Das ist so nicht ganz richtig.

WordPress selbst ist mit das am weitesten verbreitete System und tagtäglich werden deshalb millionenfach durch Botnetze Exploit-, XSS- und Bruteforceangriffe gefahren, die jede kleinste Schwachstelle von WordPress ausnutzen wollen.
Und wie schon gesagt, wir nutzen WordPress regelmäßig für Kunden als CMS. Das einzige Mal, dass es ein Angreifer geschafft hat, sich Zugang zu dem System zu verschaffen war durch ein Plugin und das auch nur, weil deren eigener Admin die Seite wartet und betreut (statt wir) und er schlicht keinerlei Updates gemacht hat.

Das gleiche Problem haben auch andere weitverbreitete Systeme, wie zB das Magento-Shopsystem.

Aber jeder hat andere Vorlieben.


Stimmt. Trotzdem sollte man nicht verallgemeinern, nur weil man selbst etwas (aus oberflächlichen Gründen oder vom hören-sagen) nicht mag. Andere Leute glauben sowas dann vielleicht noch und plappern es nach.


----------



## Veshrae (29. April 2016)

WordPress selbst ist mit das am weitesten verbreitete System und tagtäglich werden deshalb millionenfach durch Botnetze Exploit-, XSS- und Bruteforceangriffe gefahren, die jede kleinste Schwachstelle von WordPress ausnutzen wollen.
Und wie schon gesagt, wir nutzen WordPress regelmäßig für Kunden als CMS. Das einzige Mal, dass es ein Angreifer geschafft hat, sich Zugang zu dem System zu verschaffen war durch ein Plugin und das auch nur, weil deren eigener Admin die Seite wartet und betreut (statt wir) und er schlicht keinerlei Updates gemacht hat.

 

Nur weil es viele Leute nutzen, heisst es nicht, dass es gut ist ):

Klar, ist immer der, der die Plugins zur Sicherheitslücke macht schuld - dennoch bade ich es aus, wenn man am WE mal was fixen muss/darf/soll....

 

Und Wordpress alleine ist in meinen augen nur ein reines Blog-System und noch lange kein CMS.

Die drölftausend Plugins machen es zu einem (in meinen Augen) minderwertigen CMS.

 

Aber das soll das Mädel hier ja nicht davon abhalten zu bloggen!


----------



## spectrumizer (29. April 2016)

Nur weil es viele Leute nutzen, heisst es nicht, dass es gut ist ):


Nein. Aber dass es eine gute Zielscheibe ist. 

Und Wordpress alleine ist in meinen augen nur ein reines Blog-System und noch lange kein CMS.
Die drölftausend Plugins machen es zu einem (in meinen Augen) minderwertigen CMS.


Dann hast du keine Ahnung, was man mit WordPress alles schönes machen kann. 
Zum Beispiel: http://www.asl-automation.com/ oder http://www.vm-gramoll.de/ 
Würdest du dahinter ein WordPress vermuten? (Vermutlich sagst du jetzt sowieso "Ja, sieht doch jeder ..." )

Voll Responsive, sicher und im Backend für den Kunden sauber und übersichtlich durch verschiedene Post-Types. Einfacher gehts echt nicht. 

Aber das soll das Mädel hier ja nicht davon abhalten zu bloggen!


Genau. Aber lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: WordPress ist sicher und für kleinere / mittlere Zwecke einwandfrei, solange man es und die verwendeten Plugins aktuell hält. Und das trifft so ziemlich auf jedes System zu.


----------



## Tikume (29. April 2016)

Was man halt können sollte:

- Sicherheitsupdates einspielen (was bei Wordpress echt einfach geht)

- Sicherungen ziehen und einspielen können (und zwar ohne das Dashboard)

 

Gut in dem Fall ist es offensichtlich kein eigenes Hosting.


----------



## ZAM (30. April 2016)

Ich weiß gar nicht, was die Diskussion über Wordpress soll ^^ Ich dachte es geht um den Inhalt bei Projekten. ^^


----------



## Tikume (1. Mai 2016)

Bis auf den einen Beitrag gibt es da ja eh noch nix


----------



## Aun (1. Mai 2016)

der beste beweis wie man aus ner mücke nen elefanten macht ^^


----------



## spectrumizer (1. Mai 2016)

Man muss ja ausdiskutieren, ob Patie da auch das richtige Blog-System benutzt.


----------



## Patiekrice (1. Mai 2016)

Bis auf den einen Beitrag gibt es da ja eh noch nix 

 

Doch, doch.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. Mai 2016)

no nudes no click


----------



## Aun (1. Mai 2016)

no nudes no click




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



and no chicks with dicks ^^


----------



## Patiekrice (2. Mai 2016)

no nudes no click

 

<3

 

Da ich ja jetzt schon mit Wordpress vertraut und den Hipser-Gurl-Stempel auf der Stirn habe, kann ich ja einen Travel-Blog machen mit tollen Bikini-Bildern aus Balkonien.


----------



## Schrottinator (2. Mai 2016)

Benutzt man dafür nicht heutzutage Instagram?


----------



## Patiekrice (2. Mai 2016)

Willst du mein Medienberater in Flanelhemd mit Dreitagebart werden, Schrotti? Ich miete uns ein modernes aber charmantes Büro in Berlin und wir gestalten das Büro im komplett weiß, da wir natürlich auch nur Apple-Produkte verwenden!


----------



## Schrottinator (2. Mai 2016)

Wenn ich ein paar der Bilder für mich einstecken darf, überlege ich es mir.


----------



## Patiekrice (2. Mai 2016)

Du musst sie doch als Qualitätsabnahme vorher eh sichten, lol?


----------



## Schrottinator (2. Mai 2016)

Unwichtige Details!


----------



## ZAM (2. Mai 2016)

Ich habe nur irgendwas von "reinstecken" gelesen.


----------



## Schrottinator (2. Mai 2016)

Erst nach dem dritten Date.


----------



## Wynn (2. Mai 2016)

Benutzt man dafür nicht heutzutage Instagram?

 

Ich habe vor kurzen gelesen das Instagramm den Hipstern zu Mainstream ist

 

Snapchat und Periscope sind derzeit bei Jugendlichen bis Anfang 20 aktuell


----------



## Veshrae (3. Mai 2016)

Ich habe vor kurzen gelesen das Instagramm den Hipstern zu Mainstream ist

 

Snapchat und Periscope sind derzeit bei Jugendlichen bis Anfang 20 aktuell

 

Was gibts den für Leute die auf die 30 zugehen?


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Mai 2016)

Ashley Madison


----------



## Aun (3. Mai 2016)

da spricht jemand aus erfahrung


----------



## Wynn (3. Mai 2016)

Was gibts den für Leute die auf die 30 zugehen?

 

Facebook / Whats app und vereinzelt Twitter


----------



## Aun (4. Mai 2016)

Facebook / Whats app und vereinzelt Twitter

sprach der könig aller soziealen netzwerke, die tot sind


----------



## Veshrae (4. Mai 2016)

Ich hab buffed und hier ist Aun.

Ist Facebook da "freundlicher"?


----------



## Aun (4. Mai 2016)

da haste mich auch :laugh:


----------



## Wynn (4. Mai 2016)

Und er fragte ihn: Was ist dein Name? Und er spricht zu ihm: Aun ist mein Name, denn wir sind viele


----------



## Patiekrice (16. Mai 2016)

Ich bin Level 100 mit meinem (zweiten) Krieger!

 

Zum Nachlesen wie ich das so finde, hier klicken.


----------



## spectrumizer (16. Mai 2016)

... Ja, der Tanaandschungel ... 

 

Ohne Flugmount ist es echt ätzend. Aber trotzdem immernoch die beste Quelle für Gear - ausserhalb von Raids oder Myth-Dungeons.

Es gibt ja nicht nur 675er Zeug da, sondern das ganze Gear kann man mit Tokens auf 695 aufwerten und dann noch über Valorpoints auf 705. Ist schon etwas übertrieben, ja. Aber wie du selbst festgestellt hast: Es macht nicht wirklich Spaß. Daher ist es eigentlich auch nicht wirklich ungerecht. 

 

Für die Rar-Mobs gibt es ein Addon "Cross Realm Assist", damit kann man kurzzeitig auf andere Realms transferieren und schauen, ob der Rar-Mob dort live ist.


----------



## Patiekrice (16. Mai 2016)

Hey, danke für deine Tipps 

 

Ich werde wohl also erstmal das Fliegen farmen müssen, damit das überhaupt sinnvoll ist ):


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Mai 2016)

Patie, wenn du Gold hast kauf dir die Medaillons der Legion. Geben dir 1k Ruf für alle WoD Fraktionen, allerdings sind die auch nicht ganz billig (hatte damals 3-4k pro Ding zahlen müssen).

 

Ich hatte 50% des Rufs gefarmt und den Rest durch die Medaillons geholt.


----------



## spectrumizer (16. Mai 2016)

Ja, Fliegen in Draenor finde ich generell nützlich.

 

Aber weisst du was ...? Für den Erfolg musst du dich trotzdem durch den Dschungel schlagen ...


----------



## Patiekrice (16. Mai 2016)

So ein Mist.


----------



## Serafyn (18. Mai 2016)

Dein Blog gefällt mir Patie - bin gespannt auf Updates  Mir geht es genauso mit WoW - alte Liebe rostet irgendwie nicht.In Draenor fliegen kann ich erst seit ca. 3 Monaten, wollte zwischendrin 2mal aufgeben. Aber nun bin ich froh, es geschafft zu haben. Halte durch...


----------



## spectrumizer (18. Mai 2016)

Als Tipp für das Fliegen: Das nervigste ist wohl das Fraktionen grinden. Dafür gibt es aber diverse Möglichkeiten, den Ruf den man beim Abgeben von Quests erhält, zu erhöhen. Zum Beispiel Handelsposten auf Stufe 3 bringen gibt schon Mal 20% mehr Ruf. Das macht das Ganze etwas erträglicher.


----------

